# NGW - New gear week. Charvel, ESP, Ibby, LTD, Schecter and more. Ridiculous!



## rob_l (Aug 11, 2009)

The last week and a half have been awesome guitar and gear-wise. I'm getting my studio prepped for opening up to local bands. One thing I wanted to do was be able to provide backup guitars in-house. I'm a tech and can tweak a guitar for diff. tunings easily. Needless to say that SamAsh' recent decision to cut their LTD Deluxe/1000 series down to $599. Dunno if that deal is still running, but jump on it if it is - Because it aint' B-stock by any means.The LTDs are all intended for studio client use when needed. In the same way that any mic, amp or cab is available for use.

I already have a Seymour stacked single, and a leftover Jackson Sustainer for the Wilton to get rid of them there nasty Duncan Designed...lol

Cant forget #1 though, so I snagged the 3 Charvels, 4 Carvins etc. for yours truly....

More pictures are up in these 2 galleries - http://roblevene.com/guitar_collection_concise1/charvels_ltds_studio_gear/ - http://roblevene.com/guitar_collection_concise1/dc727_ruby_satin/index.html

The new 6-er Carvins...
Ruby Red Quilt DC127c w BEM - This guitar was repaired by Carvin for free after it was severely damaged by UPS in shipping. And the repairs are flawless!!





Maple body and neck DC125c with M22sd in the bridge... Simple. Perfect.




Teal Flame C66...




Natural Flame w Walnut body and neck C66 w. piezo Fishman bridge...





The Charvels... 
LOTS more pics are here --- LTDs, Charvels and MOAR!!! Good Week...
Taxi Cab Yellow San Dimas Style 1




Candy Purple San Dimas Style 2




Candy Plum SoCal...




S670 Burl Poplar...




Blackberry 7321 awaiting it's Seymour Ds...




Schecter Devil Custom Blood Red Burl Poplar




ESP Horizon NTII Trans Blue Quilt




Mike Wilton Sig.




Blue Flame H1001...




Purple Flame H1001...




Viper 1000 Olympic White




George Lynch Serpent




Ibanez RG1550m Poison Pumpkin




New SSL AlphChannel, JoeMEEK TwinQ, OctoPre, ACP88 and a sweet PL84 hand-held ElectroVoice condenser in the unfocused foreground lol...




JoeMEEK JM27 small diaphragm mic...




JoeMEEK JM37 small diaphragm mic...


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 11, 2009)

I really hate you


----------



## Lakeflower (Aug 11, 2009)

Omfg! That's some serious shopping! Congrats!


----------



## MTech (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty sick dude, now all you need is some Heil Mics!


----------



## Ravelle17 (Aug 11, 2009)

HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THIS

I MEAN, GODDAMN

Nice haul.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Aug 11, 2009)

@ the Ruby DC127c

Congrats man, that's awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2009)

Every time I think I have a gear buying problem I see you post a thread 

Nice scores, congratulations dude


----------



## IDLE (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm seriously questioning my career choices now.
Nice scores!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 11, 2009)

Who are you?


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 11, 2009)

God Damn ... what a week you had!  busy for a month of groove!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoooooooooooooooly shit. :|

Now I don't feel bad about recently buying three mid range guitars, two POD's and ordering two Agiles.


----------



## The Echthros (Aug 11, 2009)

hows the 1550? that exact guitar is one I have contemplated making my main sixer. if its like the previous versions should be damn hot!


----------



## Arminius (Aug 11, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Who are you?


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 12, 2009)

now all you need to do is buy a tech to go with it all 

and maybe a couple of roadies hahaha


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Who are you?



Yeah...what the hell?


----------



## RiffRaff (Aug 12, 2009)

Best Score Ever! 

How does the LTD Serpent play?


----------



## Piledriver (Aug 12, 2009)

how would you compare the ibanez RG1550M to the Charvels?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 12, 2009)

Jesus. F-dancing. Christ.


----------



## Fred (Aug 12, 2009)

From what I remember, Rob had a hand in the early stages of Ebay and now likes to tease us all with his ridiculous gear, haha.

Too much awesome to comment on... Jealous!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Who are you?


 
Rob?s World



Awesome scores Rob, that was an awesome fucking week!

I'm not gay or anything, but you wanna go steady??


----------



## playstopause (Aug 12, 2009)

You're out of control!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Rob?s World



Your kid is officially the luckiest kid in the world. 

I wish I'd never seen this thread though, I'm officially _extremely _jealous.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 12, 2009)

Woowww...Once I hit the lottery I'll outdo you. Until then....
FU FU FU FU FU FU



That is all.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 12, 2009)

He has the flamed koa carvin with the sperm inlays and the amazing headstock too


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweet floating monkey Jesus.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## trenolds39 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow. Your insurance must be insane.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 12, 2009)

cool new gear week  Congrats 

I was just looking at your gallery over at your site, and found this...





NOW THATS AWESOME !

I love the Eagle inlays .. too bad the new Hanneman has the swords ... still


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 12, 2009)

wtf  who buys that much crap at one time you are truly insane man, congrats, that red carvin looks killer & I love the purple charvel


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 12, 2009)

holy hell thats a lot of new gear at once!!!


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 12, 2009)

Producers and their gear...seriously, wow!


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2009)

that's an epic haul!

congrats!


----------



## metalgod72 (Aug 16, 2009)

good stuff Rob....LOVE the Taxi Cab Yellow Charvel...gotta get me one of those!


----------



## kherman (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats, Rob!
Some more nice scores!! 

Rock on my Brotha!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 18, 2009)

That poison pumpkin Ibby looks soo much nicer when you're holding it. So yummy. 

What a haul.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 27, 2009)

If you keep this up you'll need to buy a second home/garage to put all those nice Instruments... but seriously, you have the sickest collection i've seen to this date! 

Keep spending those benjamin, and helping the US economy or should I say..... 
Carvin ;-)) 

Cheers


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 29, 2009)

I would love to be one of the bands that enters THAT studio!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 31, 2009)

Now thats the kind of studio I can see myself recording in!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2009)

maybe there is such a thing as too much of a good thing?


----------



## redlol (Sep 23, 2009)

get some bands inthere dude. the sexy guitars will make them stay longer so youll get more money out of them  then more guitars and more guitars

i like the blue string thru ESP horizon the most


----------



## yingmin (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it's a bit redundant for you to put the word "ridiculous" in the title of one of your gear threads.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you won the lottery? And why get a shitload of semi priced axes instead of buying half a shitload of uniquie customs?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2009)

In regards to the Taxi Cab Yellow SoCal. 

Me wants.....


----------



## rob_l (Sep 24, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Have you won the lottery? And why get a shitload of semi priced axes instead of buying half a shitload of uniquie customs?



This was just one week out of 52 this year. The collection is actually pretty varied. 

These were for clients, save for the Carvins (by no means 'semi' as they were customs - lol) and Charvels which I liked because of the new colors, and this rounded out a 6-member family of the small-run colors.  

One of my favorite builders and family photos was when I had all of the Warriors out at once...  (My wife would kill me for saying that - lol)

There are 2 others that came along after the family pic - A Classic-Vintage II double cut and a "White Knight" with white Duncan Custom-Customs. There's something about the sculpt on these that's just unbelievably sexy to my eye   PRS, Jackson, Warrior, Carvin and Ibanez dominate by sheer #s tho 














And the Classic Vintage II... JB/59's with flame maple covers..


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2009)

so you DO sell some of these?


----------



## rob_l (Sep 24, 2009)

budda said:


> so you DO sell some of these?



Nope, nope - By clients I meant - Artists coming into the studio and having a guitar or bass fail, and being able to give them something (that is NOT one of my 'babies' - hehehe) immediately to get 'em back up and recording without a thought. I have 150+ sets of bass and geet strings in a ton of gauges. Basically they're in gig bags waiting on someones guitar to break, be forgotten etc...  lol


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 24, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Maple body and neck DC125c with M22sd in the bridge... Simple. Perfect.



This guitar makes me melt. 

Also, where do you keep all these guitars? i thought you had already run out of wall space last week.


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2009)

the insanity. I also like the pic of the Agile Intrepid on the monitor in the quote above me


----------



## Junnage (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice gear.  

Would you care to donate an awesome guitar to yours truly


----------



## sixxgunneruv777bk (Sep 26, 2009)

Wholly Crap! That is a fantastic gear week!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Sep 26, 2009)

Fucking A, you always surprise me with all your sweet gear congrats  I'm going to carvin store up in hollywood today Possibly going to put my order down for my custom


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 26, 2009)

You know what? You own too many guitars. 



*THOS wishes he owned that many guitars.*


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats! You have a lot of really nice gear!


----------

